# A Football Player’s Girlfriend Dumped Boiling Water On Him, And Now His Ncaa Career Is Over



## Subscribe

Florida International tight end Jonnu Smith, the team’s second-leading receiver and a possible 2017 NFL draft pick, will not play another game for the Panthers
 after his girlfriend dumped a pot of boiling water on him in his dorm room.

Smith suffered severe burns to his head, neck, back, shoulder and arm,
 according to an arrest affidavit obtained by the Miami Herald’s David Neal.

Mary Gaspar, who is five months pregnant with Smith’s child, told police that
 she and Smith had been arguing throughout the day on Halloween. 
Explaining that she was feeling “feeling extremely emotional and stressed,
” she boiled a pot of water and then dumped it on him, 
also hitting him with open hands. Police have charged Gaspar with aggravated battery.


----------



## OriginalMe

Possible NFL Draft pick... just ruined her meal ticket.  

Wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

This is a damn shame.  Is she being prosecuted??  Pregnancy is tough, but emotional maturity and caring about the wellbeing of your child and self trumps all that.


----------



## bluediamond0829

Oh wow.  That is crazy.  So she just ruined this man's whole entire career.  I could see if he was being abusive and hitting her, but that's just straight ridiculous.  She needs to be prosecuted.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

Too much ratchet tv 

I hope he makes a full recovery


----------



## hunnychile

If he was being considered for the draft hopefully they will consider him again once he's healed. I couldn't imagine the rage he must feel towards her. A shame that her sense of self-preservation wasn't enough to outweigh her crazy and now any relationship between child and father may be strained.


----------



## FemmeFatale

She needs to be prosecuted and put in jail! Anytime I hear about someone throwing boiling hot water on someone I get enraged.


----------



## tocktick

Horrible. She needs to do time.


----------



## Tyra

Yeah.  She probably has been fooled into thinking this type of behavior is cute. 
You know what?  I can see if she hit him upside the head during the argument.  I could say she was in the heat of the moment.
There's a reason why "a watched pot never boils" is an expression.  It takes a minute between the time you put it on till the time it's finished boiling.  She had time to think.  She's going down for this one...as she should.


----------



## SimplyWhole

There are too many of these types of situations across America - what I see is a lack of resilience and the inability to cope with hurts and disappointments.  So the only way to handle failures is to yell and destroy with no concern for the consequences.


----------



## VeryBecoming

So terrible. Him on the field and her mugshot.


----------



## NOEChic

If I was his mom, I'd be pushing him to get custody of the child and a protective order against her for him and the child. She is crazy as ****.


----------



## AnjelLuvs

*No Black women involved here, moving to another thread!*


----------



## Femmefatal1981

NOEChic said:


> If I was his mom, I'd be pushing him to get custody of the child and a protective order against her for him and the child. She is crazy as ****.


agreed...if he was so terrible she should have left him. Now she is the crazy criminal. How will they ever manage to coparent? She ruined his life!


----------



## Luxlii

I have 0 sympathy for men these days. You know he was probably treating her very poorly. I am sooo glad she is not black.


----------



## NOEChic

iluvmario said:


> I have 0 sympathy for men these days. You know her was probably treating her very poorly. I am sooo glad she is not black.


It doesn't matter how poorly someone is treating you. You don't pour boiling water on them. If they treating you poorly, don't get pregnant for them and leave. WTF? How can you condone this?  He could have died.


----------



## FemmeFatale

It has never crossed my mind to throw boiling water on any living creature, only an evil savage would think like this.


----------



## theRaven

FemmeFatale said:


> It has never crossed my mind to throw boiling water on any living creature, only an evil savage would think like this.



Does pouring  boiling water on garden snakes and grasshoppers who eat our orchids count  ?


----------



## FemmeFatale

Mocha126 said:


> Does pouring  boiling water on garden snakes and grasshoppers who eat our orchids count  ?



Boiling hot water just seems inhumane to me. I'm not trying to see anything in pure gut wrenching agony.


----------



## tiffers

Subscribe said:


> Police have charged Gaspar with aggravated battery.


I knew she was white as soon as I read this. 

He could have been killed. Aggravated battery?


----------



## LoveLiLi

iluvmario said:


> I have 0 sympathy for men these days. You know her was probably treating her very poorly. I am sooo glad she is not black.



Yeah, I feel nothing. I'm fully aware that what she did was wrong and wouldn't put myself in a position to go to jail over what I thought was a worthless man, but I have no emotion when I read these stories.

These men will take you to the edge, but that's why I leave like I never knew them.


----------



## sharentu

VeryBecoming said:


> So terrible. Him on the field and her mugshot.


welp ....


----------



## PopLife

...and they talk about how angry "we" get. Bet he would have took a good cussin' out over a pot of boiling water.


----------



## brownb83

Beckies gon Beck.

If that was my son I would make sure she was thrown under the jail.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold

brownb83 said:


> *Beckies gon Beck.*
> 
> If that was my son I would make sure she was thrown under the jail.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold

I can understand her feeling violent esp  during a pregnancy and I could understand her hitting him. But using boiling water? The level of cruelty involved is just beyond anything I can understand. She sounds like a psychopath.


----------



## Philippians413

brownb83 said:


> *Beckies gon Beck.*
> 
> If that was my son I would make sure she was thrown under the jail.




I hope you don't mind if I steal this.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Any random can throw hot water.  Sacrificing a pot of delicious grits means the love of a good woman was squandered.

Oh well.

Better luck with his next Becky.


----------



## FlowerHair

Attempted murder. She needs to do time in prison and have her baby taken away to a safer caretaker.


----------



## MysTori

Aggravated Assault? That's it? She should be charged with attempted murder (She poured that boiling water dead on his head while he rested). I don't condone any type of violent behavior unless you are physically protecting yourself. Regardless of how much they argued, even if he cheated on her, she could have left. That man is someone's father and son. If the situation was reversed and he poured boiling water on her because, you know, some women can push you over the edge like that too, there would be all kinds of unanimous outcries about how wrong he was. I guess what happens to black men only matters if they're your sons (even if he's with a Becky) or husbands. They're not all bad.


----------



## brownb83

Philippians413 said:


> I hope you don't mind if I steal this.




Go head. lol. I say it alll day well because it's true.


----------



## LiftedUp

This was premeditated . I hope she's hit with the fullest extent of the law.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Crackers Phinn said:


> Any random can throw hot water.  Sacrificing a pot of delicious grits means the love of a good woman was squandered.
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> Better luck with his next Becky.


I knew you were going to come in here talking bout some grits! lol!


----------



## Stormy

Dayuuumm... was she not thinking of the unborn child?! Goodness when will people "think" with some sense!


----------



## Southernbella.

This gave me flashbacks. My godson was running through the kitchen and ran into his sister while she was holding a lot of boiling water. His skin literally sagged off of his body. His injuries were HORRIFIC. I'm tearing up just remembering it.

The good news is that this guy can make a full recovery. It took awhile but you can't look at my godson and tell this happened. It's not like fire burns which is one small blessing.

Becky needs to be charged with more than assault. She's a savage cavebeast.


----------



## OnMyThrone

Sistah would have nevahhhhhh messed up her meal ticket like that 
Nevahhhh

Date ya own and you wouldn't have this problem....




PopLife said:


> ...and they talk about how angry "we" get. Bet he would have took a good cussin' out over a pot of boiling water.


----------



## Zaz

Ruined the season, ruined his possibilities of pro playing and about to give him a jail baby on top of that. Congratulations, you played yourself.

I can't even imagine the kinda crazy it takes to stand over a stove, wait for water to boil, then pour it on someone


----------



## OriginalMe

ShredsofDignity said:


> I can understand her feeling violent esp  during a pregnancy and I could understand her hitting him. But using boiling water? The level of cruelty involved is just beyond anything I can understand. She sounds like a psychopath.



Judging by her statement, looks to me like she was planning to use pregnancy emotions /hormones as an excuse for her actions all along.


----------



## Kimbosheart

SimplyWhole said:


> There are too many of these types of situations across America - what I see is a lack of resilience and the inability to cope with hurts and disappointments.  So the only way to handle failures is to yell and destroy with no concern for the consequences.



That's deep


----------



## Goombay_Summer

Crackers Phinn said:


> Any random can throw hot water.  Sacrificing a pot of delicious grits means the love of a good woman was squandered.
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> Better luck with his next Becky.



Pain old hot water screams unimaginative and lazy. Grits imho is a real game changer in that it can transform the worst heathen into a saint. I wonder if Al Green's girlfriend Mary was the first person to weaponize the humble grit.


----------



## NOEChic

teressa9 said:


> Aggravated Assault? That's it? She should be charged with attempted murder. I don't condone any type of violent behavior unless you are physically protecting yourself. Regardless of how much they argued, even if he cheated on her, she could have left. That man is someone's father and son. If the situation was reversed and he poured boiling water on her because, you know, some women can push you over the edge like that too, there would be all kinds of unanimous outcries about how wrong he was. I guess what happens to black men only matters if they're your sons (even if he's with a Becky) or husbands. They're not all bad.


If it was their sons, cousins, fathers, nephews, etc they'd be out for blood. But because they don't know the person, it's ok with them.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

NOEChic said:


> If it was their sons, cousins, fathers, nephews, etc they'd be out for blood. But because they don't know the person, it's ok with them.


Girl, two out of three of my brothers and all of my male cousins and uncles are overdue a hot grits wake up call.   They'll be alright, just walk it off.


----------



## NOEChic

Crackers Phinn said:


> Girl, two out of three of my brothers and all of my male cousins and uncles are overdue a hot grits wake up call.   They'll be alright, just walk it off.


There ain't nothing a man can do to make me put a pot of water or grits on the stove, WAIT for it to boil and then throw it on him.


----------



## LaFaraona

VeryBecoming said:


> So terrible. Him on the field and her mugshot.



She looks mentally unwell. She has that demented look going on.
If she boiled the water that suggests pre-meditation. How is she not charged with a more sever crime?


----------



## frizzy

hanna_light said:


> Pain old hot water screams unimaginative and lazy.* Grits imho is a real game changer in that it can transform the worst heathen into a saint.* I wonder if Al Green's girlfriend Mary was the first person to *weaponize the humble grit*.


:lmao: 



NOEChic said:


> There ain't nothing a man can do to make me put a pot of water or grits on the stove, WAIT for it to boil and then throw it on him.


Chile never say never... :hmph:



LaFaraona said:


> She looks mentally unwell. She has that demented look going on. If she boiled the water that suggests pre-meditation. How is she not charged with a more sever crime?


Yea, them close-set eyes are a dead giveaway.  Something awry is always going on inside of eyes like _thems_.



Zaz said:


> I can't even imagine the kinda crazy it takes to stand over a stove, wait for water to boil, then pour it on someone


And they say a watched pot never boils!    I'm wondering, did she use a hot-plate in her dorm room or did she use the microwave and pour the water into a pot?  Now with the  microwave theory, you would have to heat several  batches of water to fill up a pot.  Then I'm imagining her walking all wide-legged and fast to his dorm room to pour it on him. omg  _Saawwy _


----------



## NOEChic

frizzy said:


> :lmao:
> 
> 
> Chile never say never... :hmph:
> 
> 
> Yea, them close-set eyes are a dead giveaway.  Something awry is always going on inside of eyes like _thems_.
> 
> 
> And they say a watched pot never boils!    I'm wondering, did she use a hot-plate in her dorm room or did she use the microwave and pour the water into a pot?  Now with the  microwave theory, you would have to warm several  batches if water to fill up a pot.  Then I'm imagining her walking all wide-legged and fast to his dorm room to pour it on him. omg  _Saawwy _


Ma'am, I'm not bout to be in jail locked up, on an episode of snapped, while he is hugged up with another woman and my child is being raised by another woman calling her mommy, or he is 6 ft under. Y'all can hee hee and haa haa and high five each other over attempted murder because y'all can't control yalls temper. I'm good.


----------



## PinkDiamond

hanna_light said:


> Pain old hot water screams unimaginative and lazy. Grits imho is a real game changer in that it can transform the worst heathen into a saint. I wonder if Al Green's girlfriend Mary was the first person to weaponize the humble grit.


----------



## frizzy

@NOEChic   Girl, you said "*there ain't nothing a man can do...*" that's what got  my attention.  I know you mean anything "petty" but my mind went further and I'm thinking like _sheeeit_ there's a few things I'll gladly go to jail for, for protecting. 

I'm just having fun with it, I hope the young man makes a full recovery.


----------



## Lucie

Does this mean he will go on a tirade and ban dating women that look like her?

Rot after giving birth!


----------



## sissimpson

I bet he hit her first


----------



## NOEChic

frizzy said:


> @NOEChic   Girl, you said "*there ain't nothing a man can do...*" that's what got  my attention.  I know you mean anything "petty" but my mind went further and I'm thinking like _sheeeit_ there's a few things I'll gladly go to jail for, for protecting.
> 
> I'm just having fun with it, I hope the young man makes a full recovery.


See she premeditated that. It's different if she was cooking and he hit her or he admitted to abusing their child right then and there and she picked up the pot and threw it. She didn't do that. She went in the kitchen, put a pot on the stove, waited till it boiled and then threw it on him.


----------



## NOEChic

sissimpson said:


> I bet he hit her first


That's not what she told the police. 

That’s when Gaspar, who told police was, “feeling extremely emotional and stressed,” started hitting him with her hands.

Then, she boiled a pot of water, walked over to Smith and poured it on him.


----------



## MrsMe

I feel bad for not feeling that bad after seeing her picture.  And we're the loud, angry, violent ones...


----------



## MzLady78

VeryBecoming said:


> So terrible. Him on the field and her mugshot.



Yep, I figured as much.


----------



## Atthatday

I wonder if he'll use this time and rethink dating/marrying Beckys. I also wonder if he's one of the black males who doesn't date a black woman because they're so "bitter and angry". Now, he knows the ABW theory is a MYTH.

More proof some males may want to take the time to scrutinize what they penetrate. After all, it's a "Thin Line Between Love and Hate..."

I don't wish this on my worst enemy & pray that he makes a full recovery.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

NOEChic said:


> Ma'am, I'm not bout to be in jail locked up, on an episode of snapped, while he is hugged up with another woman and my child is being raised by another woman calling her mommy, or he is 6 ft under. Y'all can hee hee and haa haa and high five each other over attempted murder because y'all can't control yalls temper. I'm good.


That's why you got to make it look like an accident.


----------



## biznesswmn

I hope he or his family sues her for lost wages and other damages. Prob wont get a dime but its the principle


----------



## Crackers Phinn

I can't tell what she is.   The mugshot actually gave me more Conchita than Becky but I looked up the etymology of Gaspar and it's a common name all over Europe and the ME.


----------



## SurferBabe

Atthatday said:


> I wonder if he'll use this time and rethink dating/marrying Beckys. I also wonder if he's one of the black males who doesn't date a black woman because they're so "bitter and angry". Now, he knows the ABW theory is a MYTH.
> 
> More proof some males may want to take the time to scrutinize what they penetrate. After all, it's a "Thin Line Between Love and Hate..."
> 
> I don't wish this on my worst enemy & pray that he makes a full recovery.



If she's Latina then she's considered feisty and passionate. I remember this meme that black men were sharing about how it's sexy when Latinas cuss them out.  Now let that had been a black woman...


----------



## WhoIAm

She doesn't look white to me either, might be Cuban. She's a "spicy Latina"



Crackers Phinn said:


> I can't tell what she is.   The mugshot actually gave me more Conchita than Becky but I looked up the etymology of Gaspar and it's a common name all over Europe and the ME.


----------



## LaughingOctopus

She goes the FIU i'm sure she's hispanic.


----------



## Weezy Jefferson

She looks like she's on drugs.


----------



## sharifeh

Omg, well he chose his girlfriend and he knocked her up and chose her to be the mother of his child? He didnt know she was crazy then? Also I wonder what he did to her.... 
I know what she did is horrific but I cant help but play the tiniest violin ever...

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## sharifeh

ShredsofDignity said:


>


 
she said beckies gon beck @brownb83  you killed me!!!


----------



## CarmelCupcake

He was one fine man, too.  What a shame


----------



## LovingLady

This the second example this week of white women destroying the lives of others.


----------



## Amberlina

brownb83 said:


> Beckies gon Beck.
> 
> If that was my son I would make sure she was thrown under the jail.



"Beckies gon Beck" I will be using that for the rest of my life


----------



## aquajoyice

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *No Black women involved here, moving to another thread!*





Once I realized what was happening here I thought the same thing.


----------



## Anacaona

But but but only black women have bad tempers and react violently!


----------



## IslandMummy

How horrendous 

I burned my thigh with piping hot tea and it took months to heal.


----------



## Royalq

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *No Black women involved here, moving to another thread!*


There should seriously make a stamp that says this.  Put it at the end of any thread where a black woman might be assumed to be apart of the situation.


----------



## Lynnerie

I bet his mom, sister, or another black woman warned him to stay away from her.


----------



## Enyo

Royalq said:


> There should seriously make a stamp that says this.  Put it at the end of any thread where a black woman might be assumed to be apart of the situation.


Yeah. Just mark it "NBI".


----------



## sweetvi

Here in South Florida, our black men put them on a pedestal quick! Majority of them turns their noses up on us and get a very big head.  So I'm not surprised that she did this. They think the latina fire is sexy..


----------



## Femmefatal1981

sweetvi said:


> Here in South Florida, our black men put them on a pedestal quick! Majority of them turns their noses up on us and get a very big head.  So I'm not surprised that she did this. They think the latina fire is sexy..


Yeah until She tries to kill you...


----------



## Royalq

Enyo said:


> Yeah. Just mark it "NBI".


Write a provactive thread then stamp it with NBWI.


----------



## Lucie

I fell asleep last year with a heating pad. In my dream I felt excruciating pain. I woke up to a huge bubble on the side of my left thigh. It burst a day later. It was so bad it took several layers of skin to make it one uniform layer of skin. I have put really strong evening cream on it and it is still a flat scar.

I cannot imagine a pot of water. I wish she was further along so she could be under the jail!


----------



## nathansgirl1908

Crackers Phinn said:


> Sacrificing a pot of delicious grits means the love of a good woman was squandered.


That woman was a distant cousin of mine.  Family still believes he killed her and that she didn't commit suicide.


----------



## momi

brownb83 said:


> Beckies gon Beck.
> 
> If that was my son I would make sure she was thrown under the jail.



I cannot stop laughing.


----------



## lesedi

She should be charged for attempted murder. How disgusting.


----------



## JerriBlank

Crackers Phinn said:


> I can't tell what she is.   The mugshot actually gave me more Conchita than Becky but I looked up the etymology of Gaspar and it's a common name all over Europe and the ME.



They make an awkward looking couple, and she is very funny looking. Dude, wtf?


----------



## WhereItsAt

VeryBecoming said:


> So terrible. Him on the field and her mugshot.




I instantly stopped caring when I saw she wasn't black...   *NBWI*




ETA: what she did was terrible and could have killed him. She should face attempted murder charges. However.................


----------



## Crystal22

Lucie said:


> Does this mean he will go on a tirade and ban dating women that look like her?
> 
> Rot after giving birth!


He will probably try for blonde amd blue eyes next time.


----------



## TLC1020

Well, well, well, What do we have here!!! Looking at her..  Next,  let his mother deal with it..


----------



## IronButterfly

Lie down with dogs, wake up with burnt skin.


----------



## somewhereinbtwn

LaughingOctopus said:


> She goes the FIU i'm sure she's hispanic.



She lookes Hispanic. But I  from LA anyone with dark hair and a little tan looks Hispanic to me lol. Whatever she is a beckaria or a beckita. Luckily (new favorite acronym) NBWI.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold

WhereItsAt said:


> I instantly stopped caring when I saw she wasn't black...   *NBWI*
> 
> 
> View attachment 378955
> 
> ETA: what she did was terrible and could have killed him. She should face attempted murder charges. However.................


why is that girl squeezing her thigh that way ???


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold

Crackers Phinn said:


> I can't tell what she is.   The mugshot actually gave me more Conchita than Becky but I looked up the etymology of Gaspar and it's a common name all over Europe and the ME.


She has a certain mentally unbalanced druggie/prostitute mugshot look and I would think  similarly even if I never knew about the boiling water.
Maybe I read too much into people's faces


----------



## stryed

His twitter post about her a few weeks ago:

https://mobile.twitter.com/EasyMoney_87/status/787527706279804928

She's his queen alright......


----------



## sharifeh

sweetvi said:


> Here in South Florida, our black men put them on a pedestal quick! Majority of them turns their noses up on us and get a very big head.  So I'm not surprised that she did this. They think the latina fire is sexy..



Exactly why I said - smallest violin. He dug his own grave.


----------



## Southernbella.

stryed said:


> His twitter post about her a few weeks ago:
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/EasyMoney_87/status/787527706279804928
> 
> She's his queen alright......



 Welp.


----------



## WhereItsAt

.....


----------



## Belle Du Jour

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *No Black women involved here, moving to another thread!*



Basically. You know what they say about laying down with dogs. I'm sure he was too caught up in her otherness to see the crazy.  Ah well, live and learn my brotha.


----------



## Ann0804

Well damn guess he should have went Black since a black woman is not going to screw up her ticket to a better life.  I mean what is the reason behind boiling water. Did he beat her?


----------



## Ann0804

tiffers said:


> I knew she was white as soon as I read this.
> 
> He could have been killed. Aggravated battery?



I was like isn't this attempted murder- at least a second degree charge. The more I think about it. These white dudes are pissed about these black men removing all their women from the dating pool. Yeah I know she is actually some type of hispanic.


----------



## Lucie

somewhereinbtwn said:


> She lookes Hispanic. But I  from LA anyone with dark hair and a little tan looks Hispanic to me lol. Whatever she is a beckaria or a beckita. Luckily (new favorite acronym) NBWI.



NBWI is actually an initialism. Sorry, I had to interject.


----------



## PretteePlease

iluvmario said:


> I have 0 sympathy for men these days. You know he was probably treating her very poorly. I am sooo glad she is not black.


I was burned by boiling hot water. I don't care how much cheating etc he might have done. You don't do that to a person burns are excruciating pain.

She needs to go under the jail
the baby needs to be taken away and given a new name hidden from her until further notice
she needs to get sued for everything she has an everything she doesn't have
and some under age family members of his need to beat her butt
this premeditated attempted murder
she is getting easy charges cause she is white and her white life matters more
_*Quinceañeras*_ enjoying white privilege are considered white in my book


----------



## Crackers Phinn

PretteePlease said:


> I was burned by boiling hot water. I don't care how much cheating etc he might have done. You don't do that to a person burns are excruciating pain.
> 
> She needs to go under the jail
> the baby needs to be taken away and given a new name hidden from her until further notice
> she needs to get sued for everything she has an everything she doesn't have
> and some under age family members of his need to beat her butt
> this premeditated attempted murder
> she is getting easy charges cause she is white and her white life matters more
> _*Quinceañeras*_ enjoying white privilege are considered white in my book



Ain't nobody payin for all that in Trump's America (not in Obama's either)

She ain't going to prison behind this.  When this chick shows up in front of a majority white jury dressed like a catholic girl on confirmation day telling them folks how all she wanted to do was love him like the open hearted liberal she was raised to be and in return she was infected with a half n8888 baby and him breaking his word and her heart thereby ruining her white fairytale life.

She'll be offered a plea, get probation and ordered to take anger management. He will sit up their still burnt and take that dating white woman tax on the chin.

She may look hispanic but the etymology of the last name comes from somewhere else.


----------



## Transformer

Crackers Phinn said:


> Ain't nobody payin for all that in Trump's America (not in Obama's either)
> 
> She ain't going to prison behind this.  When this chick shows up in front of a majority white jury dressed like a catholic girl on confirmation day telling them folks how all she wanted to do was love him like the open hearted liberal she was raised to be and in return she was infected with a half n8888 baby and him breaking his word and her heart thereby ruining her white fairytale life.
> 
> She'll be offered a plea, get probation and ordered to take anger management. He will sit up their still burnt and take that dating white woman tax on the chin.
> 
> She may look hispanic but the etymology of the last name comes from somewhere else.



Yep, that's the way it going to go.  By the way, she will be considered a VICTIM.  Remember now, if she's an illegal an a VICTIM of crime---she can't be reported.


----------



## nlamr2013

Ann0804 said:


> Well damn guess he should have went Black since a black woman is not going to screw up her ticket to a better life.  I mean what is the reason behind boiling water. Did he beat her?


But watch now that he broke af with probably no career outlooks he's going to be expecting a black woman to take him up ecch


----------



## PretteePlease

Crackers Phinn said:


> Ain't nobody payin for all that in Trump's America (not in Obama's either)



Well a couple of feet in her butt are free


----------



## Crackers Phinn

She's being charged with aggravated battery.  Like I said - she will get probation, community service and some form of anger management.  

*PENALTIES FOR FELONY BATTERY IN FlORIDA*
Felony Battery is classified as a third degree felony.  Upon conviction, a defendant may be sentenced up to five years in prison *or  *five years of probation, and may be assessed fines of up $5,000.00.

Other penalties in Florida can include the following:


Restitution awards (for medical bills and other losses caused to the alleged victim);
Community service;
Substance abuse evaluations and treatment;
Psychological evaluations and treatment;
Counseling;
In domestic violence cases, completion of a 26-29 week Batterer’s Intervention Program.


----------



## Kanky

Behavioral standards have shifted and there is a new low. Before I decide how much time I want this woman to receive I need to know how she voted. Yeah, ok she threw hot water on someone, but did she vote for Trump tho? If not then we can be lenient.


----------



## BGT

ShredsofDignity said:


> why is that girl squeezing her thigh that way ???



 Dayvonne was mad she was put up for eviction. She thought the other girl (the one she flings her hair at) nominated her secretly.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

This thread came up in a search for something else and I read through a second time and decided to use the Google to see whatever happened to old girl.

The Prophetess Crackers comes through once again.


Crackers Phinn said:


> She ain't going to prison behind this.  When this chick shows up in front of a majority white jury dressed like a catholic girl on confirmation day telling them folks how all she wanted to do was love him like the open hearted liberal she was raised to be and in return she was infected with a half n8888 baby and him breaking his word and her heart thereby ruining her white fairytale life.
> 
> She'll be offered a plea, get probation and ordered to take anger management. He will sit up their still burnt and take that dating white woman tax on the chin.
> 
> She may look hispanic but the etymology of the last name comes from somewhere else.


*She poured boiling water on her child’s NFL-bound father. She won’t be prosecuted*

Tuesday, the state officially dropped aggravated battery charges against Miami Gardens’ Mary Gaspar, who police say admitted to pouring a pot of boling water on then-FIU tight end Jonnu Smith last Halloween.

Smith, now with the Tennessee Titans, suffered severe burns. Gaspar, 21, pleaded not guilty despite the burns on various Smith bodyparts.

Since Smith’s burning, Gaspar has given birth to their son and Tennessee has drafted Smith in the third round. Going into the final preseason game, Smith’s caught five passes for 47 yards and no touchdowns for a struggling Tennessee offense. He’s listed as the third-team tight end behind Delanie Walker, who predicted Smith would surpass him, and Phillip Supernaw.

Read more here: https://www.miamiherald.com/sports/...niversity/article170122447.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## nysister

I honestly think that many BM live to be mistreated by WW and then have BW care about it. They need to just enjoy the beds they make and their predictability.


----------



## momi

Crackers Phinn said:


> This thread came up in a search for something else and I read through a second time and decided to use the Google to see whatever happened to old girl.
> 
> The Prophetess Crackers comes through once again.
> 
> *She poured boiling water on her child’s NFL-bound father. She won’t be prosecuted*
> 
> Tuesday, the state officially dropped aggravated battery charges against Miami Gardens’ Mary Gaspar, who police say admitted to pouring a pot of boling water on then-FIU tight end Jonnu Smith last Halloween.
> 
> Smith, now with the Tennessee Titans, suffered severe burns. Gaspar, 21, pleaded not guilty despite the burns on various Smith bodyparts.
> 
> Since Smith’s burning, Gaspar has given birth to their son and Tennessee has drafted Smith in the third round. Going into the final preseason game, Smith’s caught five passes for 47 yards and no touchdowns for a struggling Tennessee offense. He’s listed as the third-team tight end behind Delanie Walker, who predicted Smith would surpass him, and Phillip Supernaw.
> 
> Read more here: https://www.miamiherald.com/sports/...niversity/article170122447.html#storylink=cpy




Thanks for the update. That’s a crying shame. 

Oh well - back to my New Year’s gumbo.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

@Crackers Phinn Now you know that article didn't tell us what we want to know. Is he still with her?

I'm impressed he recovered and has a professional career.


----------



## spacetygrss

momi said:


> Thanks for the update. That’s a crying shame.
> *
> Oh well - back to my New Year’s gumbo*.



Exactly. Drinking my water and minding my business. If these dudes don't know what time it is by now...welp.

Why kind of gumbo is it?


----------



## momi

spacetygrss said:


> Exactly. Drinking my water and minding my business. If these dudes don't know what time it is by now...welp.
> 
> Why kind of gumbo is it?



Seafood and andouille sausage.


----------



## HappilyLiberal

momi said:


> Seafood and andouille sausage.



Memo to self...  make friends with @momi!


----------



## momi

HappilyLiberal said:


> Memo to self...  make friends with @momi!



 

A shared love of food is the best way to bond. Lol


----------



## HappilyLiberal

momi said:


> A shared love of food is the best way to bond. Lol



Girl look...  I'm from New Orleans and took one look at the title of that Gumbo and knew this would not be some WPS!


----------

